# Professional House & Pet Sitters



## tracyanddella (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi,
We are both experienced house and pet sitters with excellent references and we are fully insured.
We have a few weeks left available in 2011 - in particular, in early May, July and early August.
*We are offering a 10% discount on bookings for May 2011.*
Please do not hesitate to get in touch if you would like to discuss your specific requirements, we will be more than happy to answer any questions you may have for us.
We look forward to hearing from you and helping you out in 2011.
Best wishes,
Tracy & Della


----------

